# tub refinnish? do you do this



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I'm biding on a job and the fiberglass or acrilic tub I cracked and I would like to give them 2 options replacement and refinnishing. I don't do that kind of work and figured I would check and see if one of y'all do
Its a standard one pice tub with right hand drain I can provide pictures and it located in niceville near the highschool off 20

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------

